# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Sgravi fiscali

## fiore di gioia

Salve, qualcuno sa dirmi che tipo di agevolazioni fiscali si hanno (se ci sono)fatturando ad una cooperativa sociale, piuttosto che ad un'associazione, piuttosto che ad un libero professionista? grazie in anticipo a chi potrà aiutarmi.

----------


## studiocontabileab

> Salve, qualcuno sa dirmi che tipo di agevolazioni fiscali si hanno (se ci sono)fatturando ad una cooperativa sociale, piuttosto che ad un'associazione, piuttosto che ad un libero professionista? grazie in anticipo a chi potrà aiutarmi.

  Fattura uguale per tutti, non sono previste agevolazioni.

----------

